# Central Illinois



## shroomin fred

We need rain!!!


----------



## rtdfrm1

Pray for rain, I agree 100% everything is right except the moisture.


----------



## cls74

Precipitation won't be much if a problem unless you're worried about too much. Weather Prediction Center has a large portion of IL in a 3-4"+ category. God part is it will fall over several days, but could see some flash flooding Monday with any severe weather that happens. Regardless, this time next week streams and rivers will be up

Link to graphic showing 7 day precipitation totals

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/p168i.gif


----------



## bud

I like our chances to get rain today but what the hell do I know. Not many wooded areas near me here in Macon County but some are very dry. Sunny &amp; windy out right now...we better get some rain! 

http://www.noaawatch.gov/floods.php


----------



## ccs1983

I am going to head out and look today hope for some grays. I think i am going to hit up champaign area


----------



## jermanda

Went out yesterday morning. They are out i have proof very small though. Found them in sangamon,mccoupin, and morgan counties. Soon as i figure out how to upload the pics i will. Computer not cooperating.


----------



## mycomomma

I am going to take a peek this afternoon in Piatt county. I will report back if I find any.


----------



## rabid_dog

Jermanda - What part of Morgan and Sangamon Counties?


----------



## opiss

Man peps making a man jealous, still haven't found my first one in Douglas cty. Been out every afternoon and nothing.... hopefully rain cures all my problems.


----------



## jdm5_80

I found 33 very small greys in a spot that I always find morels. they were all near the base of some elm trees and right in the same area. I had to get down on my knees and gently rake away the leaves to find them. The only reason I looked there is because I find them there every year. This was in Shelby county. The greys were around an inch and a half only.


----------



## opiss

Yeah ive pulled back some cover around one of my normal spots to no avail. But ground seems cool and dry. Hopefully after rain things get better. It was first week of may last year when i was doing my best. Anyone know how long after a rain before you see the affects of that rain?


----------



## cls74

Sangamon county this past Tuesday. Going to head out again tonight after work. Size is getting better. Found 15

Try this picture thing again


----------



## cls74

Think it will work, still need approved? 

Here's the biggest and total

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## cls74

Not sure why it double posted the images. 

This should have been in first image
&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## goshawk75

OPISS, Depends on how hard its raining. If its pouring I see the affects right away. I'm generally soaked in less than a couple of minutes.


----------



## opiss

Thanks hawk, you wouldn't happen to know one more thing would ya? Walnut point just burnt the whole park off 2 weeks ago. Will this affect the mushroom bloom this year?


----------



## mycomomma

Piatt county is still not quite there yet. I looked where I have found them past years. I am just beginning to see violets in the clearings. Usually they are all over when the mushrooms pop. The lilacs haven't blossomed yet &amp; the redbuds are just beginning to blossom. So tired of waiting.


----------



## cls74

Ugh


----------



## cls74

Nice little haul tonight. Need some rain, hopefully this severe squall line coming in will dump a good dose. Doubt it but some were getting wind dried


&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## cls74

Admins, can you please change the stupid format if this board to accept img tags. This format makes it incredibly difficult to post pictures. Any other forum I go on it is as simple as either bracketing the img code or hitting an imaging button. This one is not as user friendly. 

Apologies to everyone for all the double imaging. 

End rant


----------



## pearhead

Here comes that rain :mrgreen:


----------



## jermanda

Right outside of springfield and where morgan goes through mccoupin count. Like i said they were little found a bit of them just gotta wait a couple days and forecast says gonna rain starting sunday and rain for a week. Its gonna be on like donkey kong.


----------



## rabid_dog

I'm still waiting to find my first one.. maybe tomorrow after this rain. I've been checking western morgan county and scott county.


----------



## hzlnutz84

Buddy of mine found about 30 greys in the WoodRiver area,still nothin in Edwardsville ,but will be out today for sure to see if any have popped


----------



## rabid_dog

I found my first morels of the year in Morgan County. Very small... they should start popping with the warm weather this weekend.


----------



## pearhead

Found 7 blacks today in Shelby Co. All in one spot...southern slope along a tree on the ground...


----------



## shroomin fred

Found my first few micro-grays yesterday (4/25) in Moultrie County. Two different locations, both in full sunglight.


----------



## okaycpu

Thinking about heading out after the rain this week in Peoria/Tazewell county. Anyone know of any good areas?


----------



## pede58

Opiss, burning is a great thing, always seems to improve production.

okaycpu. always see parked cars just west of 474 on 74 during the season, but don't think I'd recommend that.


----------



## pearhead

Found a few dozen baby grays today in Macon Co...was only in the woods for an 1 hour... found them around an elm...will go back towards the end of the week


----------



## papa smurf

They are up in Northwestern Illinois. I found a few today while out with my boy. They are small. They were on a west facing bank of a ditch. Lots of leaf cover. May Apples about 4-6inches tall. Not Blooming. These morels were small , bout 1-2 inches in size. But they are there. Withthis rain, all we need is Heat. Unfortunately , I do not see any warmth for atleast a week.

( I knew they'd be up. Dandelions are blooming in middle of yards now. Lilacs have large buds. ) won't be long . Anoth 2-3 Weeks and it will be on for sure. I do believe that in the extended weather panner that I saw a few 80 Degree temps also. So we will have to see.

I do have pics on my phone by the way.....


----------



## nissankoiki

Hi guys. I live in Belleville Illinois which is in ST.Clair county. I went out today from 11 am to 1 pm in one of my usual hidden treasures and found 83 total with the biggest yellow being a 5 inch head. All in all id say they are defiantly out here and the fever has just begun. Good luck fellow hunters. I would post pictures but I don't now how the url thing works to add them


----------



## shannon

Found 6 decent grays in Hancock County. Low lying area on south facing hill next to dead elm. More to come! Have fun and be safe.


----------



## seanyiam1

Chuckle


----------



## jermanda

Well went out dy before yester day found a blot of them alot just popping and small so did not pick butn found a few. I tried loading these pics a million times stupid way its set up so heres the url to my pics on photobucket. This time next week they will be huge and plenty.

http://s940.photobucket.com/user/miah3331/library/?sort=3&amp;page=1


----------



## mycomomma

Jermanda, I can't seem to access the pictures you posted. What county were you hunting when you found them?


----------



## jermanda

Hmm this picture loading is crap!!! ill try to repost them. The ones i kept were from morgan, and sangamon county in the towns of waverly and scottsville. That was from three days ago. My one spot me and my girlfriend quit counting after a hundred but they were all pinky size grays i just took pictures of some of the bigger ones. so were going to go out later this after noon and ill post our results with pictures.


----------



## jermanda




----------



## jermanda




----------



## jermanda

woohoo i figured it out theres the pics. most of them were small like the pic with my hand by it to give you a reference of how big most of them were. I hardly picked any just a couple ones big enough to pick since the gills have opened up and released all of their spores and some were either starting to dry up and moldy on parts and found a couple that an animal must have knocked over and were drying up. all in all was a good day the other day after found them went fishing and ate fish and morels that night was delish first morels i have eaten this year.


----------



## rtdfrm1

I wish everyone would realize you should hunt with a mesh bag. This is very important to spread the spores where you hunt. The experts will back up what I say, HAPPY HUNTING TO ALL :lol:


----------



## jermanda

Well if your referring to me, I have a mesh bag and that's what I use while im hunting but when im done I throw them in a plastic bag with no holes and tie a knot in the bag so they don't dry out and the picture of the shrooms in a plastic bag after I was done hunting. But very good advice.
Anyways me and my girlfriend went out this afternoon, there getting bigger. Found about three .lbs in one spot and didn't even get to search it all because it got dark and we also left several that were still small. These were found on the northern edge of Macoupin county. 

=140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=2]    =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=1] =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=2] =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=6] =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=12] =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=15] =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=18] =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=19] =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=30] =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=34] =140029333&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=0]


----------



## jermanda




----------



## jermanda

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## jermanda

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## jermanda




----------



## jermanda




----------



## jermanda

Sorry about all the posts picture thing is being a pain!!! I have lots more pics but tired. I will load rest tomarrow.


----------



## cls74

Start my 10 day vacation Thursday at 4:30. Thinking I timed it perfect, hoping anyway. Going to hit a slot after work tonight. 


Ready for some size finally.


----------



## luthier

Went out again last evening between the raindrops and still nothing. Of course I've had this timber (north side of Springfield by the river) just over two years now (3 hunting seasons) and have never found a single morel. I think I bought cursed timber!!! Although, I have a fairy ring of giant puffballs and whatever these are:


----------



## bud

Jermanda, what county you find those in? Nice.


----------



## hopppalong




----------



## grandpa

Luthier that log looks to have old chicken of the woods mushrooms on it. AKA sulfur mushroom. Can grow anytime conditions are right but usually late august to early October . I have found them in May. They are edible. That log will likely produce them every year. Especially if it is honey locust.


----------



## luthier

Grandpa, thanks for making me look again. I have several dead locust trees in the vacinity, so, it is very possible that is a honey locust. I'll break some of these off and give them a closer look, though, I'd bet you're right.


----------



## duke

May 3rd in Wyoming, IL. Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival, auction starts at 2:00. E-mail me for more info [email protected] or call 309-883-3057.


----------



## david - sw il

Gonna be awful early, Duke...


----------



## duke

Yes it is David but we have a good following and people from all over are bringing Morels.


----------



## jermanda

Bud those were found in Macoupin county a few days ago.
Me and my girlfriend went out yesterday afternoon and found a bit more. She even found a nice double headed mushroom was pretty neat.


----------



## david - sw il

If it wasn't so far away I'd make the drive and bring some up. Hope you have a good turnout!


----------



## duke

Where do you live and how many pounds do you have? My sister is coming from Arkansas and will be coming up I-55 or Rt. 67 I could have her pick them up. She will be taking the bypass south of St. Louis! Let me know!


----------



## duke

Here is my number 309-883-3057


----------



## david - sw il

I live N of St. Louis near 67 but I'm fresh out right now. If I find another good haul between now and then I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## duke

Sounds good!


----------



## bud

Jermanda, thanks for the info. I went out here in Macon County to no avail this morning. Lots of leaf-litter keeping the ground cold where I had luck last year. May-Apples about 10 inches tall but not even close to flowering yet. Plenty of box-turtles and golf balls though! Spooked up a turkey-buzzard also. Thing was huge!!!


----------



## gonners1979

i dont understand buying them id rather go with out 99% of the fun is finding them i have been offerd free ones and have turned them down to find my own if any one wants to team up with a truffel sniffing hound lol my self hit me up i split everything down the middle 50/50 just need more spots to go oh and dont be a girly type of hunter i spend all day in the woods and walk as far as possible 309-648-3387 oh i found 8 little greys in woodford county last night my buddy found 0 lol


----------



## schuyler

gonners1979 Don't be such a DB there are plenty of older people that love to eat morels that cant get out and walk 5 miles a day any more . I found 3 lbs last year that's it but I bought 3 more lbs to give to the older couple down the street that love them. You post the same JO comment on the Peoria post. You walk all day and as far as possible ?? Trespasser...................


----------



## hunterx

I was wondering if anybody had luck in low ground next to a creek that floods for a few weeks every spring. I picked up some new ground and most of it is low lands and is underwater during spring flooding. Didnt know if it was really worth it. Im gonna give it a shot just hoping somebody had luck in same type of area


----------



## hansendog

HunterX Yes I have found them. I would sure give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## hunterx

Thanks hansendog. Wasnt sure if being underwater would affect it or not. Sure looking forward to finding some! been out maybe 4 hours all together this year and havent found any. Still to early in Iroquois county i think but i just had some free time so figured id go. Trying again today possibly. Suppose to be 80 degrees next wednesday!!!


----------



## mdk

Found some in braidwood/will county.


----------



## jermanda

I also have a spot in Morgan county that I find them every year and have for about the last 5-6 years its right outside of waverly and they have not popped there yet the undergrowth seems to be behind there but by this Saturday I will lay money on it that they'll be there. Also have several spots in Sangamon county that's where I live and they have not popped here yet either but I did run someone off my buddys property in springfield yesterday though that could also be my problem the nerve of some people. Why not ask rather then trespass, last year I acquired hunting right on a piece of property that's 250 acres because I stopped my car and went up and knocked and asked. Anyways Morels are very finicky they have to have just the right conditions. I have been finding them more south so far Macoupin county and I have left several alone because there still tiny. I have found 4 box turtles to its there breeding time.


----------



## jermanda

hunter-x that's one of the best places to find them especially if there are any dying(not completely dead) hard woods around especially elms. Morels love elms for some reason. I find probally 75% of my morels around those conditions. I have found them growing strait out of the river bank.


----------



## jermanda

Here are some pics from me and my girlfriends finds yesterday. She found a neat double header. Sorry for the blurriness in some of the pics I was excited.


----------



## gonners1979

@SCHUYLER not a trespasser just a serious hardcore morel hunter and i understand if your old and cant go find them your self but if your able to go then go 99% of the fun is finding them i split everything i find with who ever is with me even if they dont find any im just say for me id rather go with out then have to buy them or have them given to me


----------



## gonners1979

@jermanda HEY you idiot stop using plastic bags yours to use mesh so the spores can fall out and repopulate nothing piss's me off more than seeing someone in the woods with plastic bags stupid damn idiots


----------



## gonners1979

NO PLASTIC BAGS IN THE WOODS MESH ONLY


----------



## wizardscycle

hey gonners don't hold back tell how you really feel about plastic bags
LOL I feel the same way about it.


----------



## gonners1979

i know right i mean come on they are hard enough to find the way it is. Why make it harder if everyone who went used mesh then there would be a lot more morels in the woods than there are these day's i just want to run up punch them in the gut and take there plastic sack and shove it where the sun dont shine lol jermanda was the poster who had a big blue plastic sack what an idiot he is luck he didnt see me in the woods all i got to say


----------



## jermanda

LOL GONNERS IF YOU WOULD OF READ THE WHOLE POST YOU WOULD OF NOT EVEN SAID ANYTHING ABOUT PLASTIC BAGS. I ALREADY SAID I USE MESH BAGS WHIL IM HUNTING(YA WANT ME TO TAKE PICTURES) BUT WHEN IM DONE LIKE WHEN IM IN MY VAN I TAKE THEM FROM THE MESH BAG AND PUT THEM IN PLASTIC AND TIE A KNOT IN IT SO THEY DONT DRY OUT. AND IF YOU WALKED UP ON ME IN WOODS YOU WOULD GET RAN OUT OF THE WOODS LIKE ALL THE OTHER TRESSPASSERS.


----------



## jermanda

MAYBE IF YOU SPENT AS MUCH TIME AS YOU DO WORRYING ABOUT OTHER PEOPLE YOU COULD FIND SOME MUSHROOMS MAYBE. roflmao AND IM THE MORON


----------



## gonners1979

I don't trespass but just saying if I did and you had used plastic you would have a sore face and no mushrooms lol


----------



## gonners1979

Was the first in my group of guys who has found them this year I'm the most dedicated morel hunter you will ever see I go every day rain or shine I have all ready found somethis year just hunting public land you have to be on your game or you miss out sorry if I jumped the gun I seen the blue plastic sack and freaked out lol a lot of people don't know not to use them and other just don't care


----------



## jermanda

Well I have been doing this since I was knee high to my dad and im 34 now so I pretty much know what im doing although im always trying to learn new stuff. Well I have already found six .lbs. Sore face lol my girlfriend could probally beat you up.


----------



## jermanda

and a thief!!!


----------



## jermanda

I make my living by shrooming fishing trapping etc. and your talking about stealing...that's taking food out of my kids and familys mouth. Shame shame on you!!!


----------



## gonners1979

Lol we are the same age and I been hunting them since I was 4 years old I can rember my dad giving me a stick and telling me to clear the whole side if the hill was good times I didn't mean any dissrespect to you and the whole sore face and no mushrooms was a joke lightn up man its all good let's go hunting together see who finds more lol settle it that way


----------



## jermanda

lol yes very good memories, shrooming always brings back great memories. None taken


----------



## gonners1979

Thats cool you ever want another pair of eyes let me know I follow directions and respect other peopels land or spots and I split everything I find 50/50


----------



## jermanda

Where you live?


----------



## jermanda

I have a 250 acre spot that I haven't even begun to hunt that I acquired last year and we were driving by and my girlfriend saw one from the car while driving(no *#[email protected]) so we stopped and asked and got permission. Theres like a 200 yard stretch that runs by a creek and I found 10 or so .lbs there last year and haven't even walked into the real woods there yet so may need help exploring that. The creek runs all way through woods with several others, lots of elms to.


----------



## gonners1979

Peoria area not affraid to drive a little


----------



## gonners1979

Call me or text 309-648-3387


----------



## jermanda

Girlfriend has phone at work till this evening. That's a drive I live in springfield and I drive about an hr and a half to get to hettick-scottsville that's where this spot is.


----------



## jermanda

my problem is that she works a lot and has the vehicle most of time. like today im free after 430 but no car shes at work till ten.


----------



## jermanda

lol shes not exactly old...ten years younger...so um no


----------



## misskay

Well damn i wanna go!


----------



## jermanda

Only got to look for an hour or two this evening but found a little over a pound.


----------



## rtdfrm1

To all shroom hunters I posted about a book written by Larry Lonik. Morel mushroom expert-- MORELS TRUE or FALSE it has a lot of very good info in it Also BASICALLY MORELS and MORELS &amp; MORE is two more books written by him I learned alot from his books I hope some of you have enough interest to buy one of these books.Happy hunting and good luck to all


----------



## cls74

Could really use some rain. The heat is finally coming back and the next 3 days should be good, but by late week after mid 80 temps the rain that could come may be too little too late. 

Have had a good past 2 days though. Found 141 yesterday, had one tree produce 62 yesterday and found another 9 I missed today for a grand total of 3 pounds. Stole a term from David SW IL of puker for those trees, perfect word for them and all of my friends know what it means. 

Public land is being hit hard right now, think I'm going to try a few different spots tomorrow or sit it out. On vacation all week so I'll let the work week begin again before heading back out. I'm going to get while the getting is good, can't chance waiting until next weekend. 

At about 6lbs right now, 4 the past two days.


----------



## jinjin66

Man, I really need to up my game. Been picking out in Athens, and we are lucky to have 3-4lbs after a good 7 hours in some of the most treacherous and hilly ground I've seen yet. I've been doing this since I was 8, so it's not like I don't know what I'm doing, but this site has been extremely disappointing to me this past few years. So some of you really have had luck just walking up to people's houses and asking permission?


----------



## kimber81

Went out Tuesday a.m. in tazewell county and didnt find any.any suggestions? Been checking woods at state parks but you know how that goes! Not originally from this area


----------



## jermanda

Found these yesterday evening in morgan county right off the side of the road.


----------



## jermanda

Definitely starting to get some size to them finally.


----------



## pearhead

Picked about 4lbs over the weekend. All in Shelby Co. Things are looking VERY dry... have to go north a bit next weekend I'm sure.... Been a great season so far...


----------



## harley69

Found these yesterday near Jacksonville.


----------



## gonners1979

must be nice i have found about 20 or so tiny little greys about an inch tall or so its too dry here now its looking like its not going to be a very good year this year at least in my area


----------



## jermanda

What a day. Definitely getting dry need rain desperately. Found 20+ mushrooms either to dry, or to moldy definitely to far gone. But found several nice ones with some weight and also left several behind that were only an inch tall. Looked like they had recently just popped. Undergrowth is getting bad. The last pic my friend found yesterday in Springfield, definitely by far biggest morel I have seen personally this year. Great year so far up to 12.5 pounds so far.


----------



## jermanda

sorry didn't load last two pics


----------



## matty1984

I live in Lincoln and haven't found a one!! Went out 5/4 and 5/5 still nothing. Was thinking of going tomorrow even though its going to be 80+ outside. Anyone in my area found any? Is tomorrow gonna be too warm? I'm a bit north of everyone who is finding them on here I'm curious if that 30 -40 miles makes a difference? I'm sorta new to this so info is greatly appreciated thanks guys.
-Matt


----------



## harley69

Hi Matt we have not been doing it long either posted a pic of the ones we found by Jacksonville we have only found one in the Bloomington/Normal area.


----------



## jessebshroomin

They seem to be doing good on Creek beds this year, I'd try that type of woods at when people first start finding them


----------



## jermanda

creek beds and side of hills of creek beds with dying trees hedges sticker bushes. matt1984 you hunting private or public? I can help always down to hunt new territory.


----------



## jessebshroomin

Yea I hit greys for like the first two days on hillsides and havnt found sht since, it seems like every year I can rely on my creeks and they having let me down yet


----------



## landolincoln

Found my 3rd pound last night North of Peoria. All large greys except for 3 small yellows. I've been out 4 times and haven't found over a pound at a time yet. If we get the rain they are calling for this weekend should be killer.


----------



## jermanda

Hopes it rains like there saying Thursday and Friday. Hopefully that will extend things a little around here atleast for a few days. I will be out all weekend if so *crosses fingers*


----------



## tickcollector

I've seen several pictures of morels in plastic bags as well as with big dirt clumps on the bottom of the stems. Why would you do either? I don't pick in Illinois, but hate to see any pictures of these activities!! You're killing me...and you mushroom spots.


----------



## shannon

It's been a great year! Looking forward to the next week. Found around about 8 or 9lbs in just four days in Hancock county. Low lying sandy areas next to creeks. Hope with some rain can start finding them in the higher grounds. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## shroomin fred

Found some fresh yellows in Shelby County today, much to my surprise. I've been out of town all week and didn't really expect to find anything considering how hot and dry it's been. Hopefully rain tonight will bring one last flush.


----------



## jermanda

Found some today in springfield some were still fresh others drying out or completely dry.Found one growing right out of the creek bank soil was still moist there surprisingly. I have some spots that have not even produced like they normally do been very dry, there hillsides. All my spots along the creek banks have produced like normal but not the hillsides hoping this rain will make them pop there. Well its raining here now. Like you said fred one last good flush, my fingers are crossed.


----------



## mycomomma

I hope we get enough rain to prolong the season. I have been finding lots of dry mushrooms out there. I am not finding them in many of my usual spots yet. They were only in areas with the most moisture.I'm afraid that the last couple days have gotten the ground temps up so high that even with the rain it may be a short season. Any old timers out there have an opinion on this season?


----------



## goshawk75

I've been hunting them for over 40 years and my opinion of this year is summed up with very unusual. Most years by now it is all but over south of Peoria. With reported finds in Shelby and Sangamon counties and now the rain, this could go on another 10 days or so in central IL.


----------



## coloradomushiemaster

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t31.0-8/10257300_10202840769933557_784613617988996342_o.jpg 



Thursday in northern Peoria county. 8 lbs, 389 mushrooms, 3.5 hours https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t31.0-8/737334_10202840773173638_1691163786930046630_o.jpg


----------



## jermanda

10 days...oh I hope so...nice find mountain


----------



## astral-morel

Nice find mmm, those morels look quite delicious.


----------



## bd1ddy82




----------



## gonners1979

hey goshawk75 i have hunted morels all the way through the first 2 weeks of june before depending on the conditions people thought i was crazy but its true


----------



## goshawk75

Nothing is impossible. Good luck with that June hunting around Peoria. Atleast you shouldn't have much competition.


----------



## olelucky

nice find and great pictures Bd1ddy82


----------



## jermanda

very weird year...not bad but not great...I hope the rain last night helped


----------



## mycomomma

I agree with Jermanda it is a very weird year and so far not a great year. I am hoping that last night's rain will help our cause but the temps are awfully warm now. I have spent 2-4 hrs. hunting since my first find on 5/2 and have found 500 shrooms weighing almost 10 lbs., but half of that was from just one amazing, dying, puker tree. I am finding more lone shrooms and fewer patches &amp; some good spots aren't producing much of anything. I have my fingers crossed that we will have another week of good hunting.


----------



## silvrglitrboots

Finally, after two weeks of hunting for nothing we hit a patch of about thirty huge yellows today in Champaign County. Nice and wet after the rain, so hoping tomorrow's new location will prove itself, too.


----------



## [email protected]_com

My trip to New Salem Sunday. Was a quick 2 or 3 hour trip, and made for some wonderful Mother's Day presents.


----------



## [email protected]_com

Weather will be in the High 50s to High 60's most of the week. Should extend the season at LEAST until next weekend. I can't wait for a day off of work!


----------



## jermanda

just when I thought it was over...very weird...crossing fingers...going out either tomarrow or Wednesday...undergrowth gonna be insane


----------



## rtdfrm1

I came back from fishing reelfoot lake and found 15 morels with some dried up with mold on them hoping this cool weather will help. RTDFRM1


----------



## [email protected]_com

Weather is looking great. Should last thru the weekend. Turned out to be a decent season. Good luck this last week


----------



## rdquadracer2005

Does anyone in springfield area think they will pop with warm weather or do you think its over for the year


----------



## [email protected]_com

Yes they are still popping in sangamon and menard counties. And this cool weather will extend the season into next week at the very least.


----------



## jermanda

Have found fresh ones in the last few days jupton110? If so you have any pics? Man I hope your right


----------



## yogibear

Found these 5/14/2014 200 all around Cotton woods and Dead Elms and also in the Briars. All in a straight line going for about a mile. Going back out in the morning because I did not have time to pick them all. Probably another 200-400 to pick. I will post additional pictures in the morning. Chillicothe area and lots of fresh ones!!!!


----------



## [email protected]_com

Yes I have. I posted pictures of what I found at New Salem on Mother's Day. Scroll up and check them out.


----------



## [email protected]_com

Going the be the best season in a while because of this cold front. Plenty of rain coming with it this week. Happy hunting!


----------



## scurry

With this cold front moving thru and all the rain we had and are having, anyone think there's a chance of finding any this weekend?


----------



## jermanda

Well you will never know unless you go...everyone as different opinions on the question. So I am going out now!!! Will let you know what happens.


----------

